# adirondack chair finish



## blkfoot (May 8, 2009)

hello everyone

i finshed my chair with boiled linseed oil after sanding it down to 150 grit.By the way the chair is made of pine. and im going to finsh it with minwax polyurethane.After 2 1/2 days it is still very sticky do i need to let it sit longer or what do i do .Thanks .


David


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Sticky chair not drying*



blkfoot said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i finshed my chair with boiled linseed oil after sanding it down to 150 grit.By the way the chair is made of pine. and im going to finsh it with minwax polyurethane.After 2 1/2 days it is still very sticky do i need to let it sit longer or what do i do .Thanks .
> 
> ...


I have not used boiled linseed oil, but if it is tacky, or sticky, you must wait. Can you get the chair in the warm sun? Heat is usually a good way to get it dry.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

In the future when using BLO apply let sit for 20-30 minutes and then wipe off as much as you can, changing rags or paper towels as necessary. It will still take 2-3 days to cure enough to be top coated. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but,both the wood and the finish you have picked to use are very poor choices for any out door project.

Jerry


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

jerrymayfield said:


> In the future when using BLO apply let sit for 20-30 minutes and then wipe off as much as you can, changing rags or paper towels as necessary. It will still take 2-3 days to cure enough to be top coated. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but,both the wood and the finish you have picked to use are very poor choices for any out door project.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry- What do you think works best outdoors?
rstermer


----------

